#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Ontmoet Sharukh Khan, Katrina Kaif, Upen Patel, Kareena Kapoor..

## NadiaOnline

Temptation Reloaded 2008 is te vergelijken met een grote musical waar dans, muziek en theater samensmelten tot n geheel. De cast van deze show bestaat uit een groep van 120 man met de grootste artiesten van nu en 45 professionele dansers. Zij vliegen speciaal van India over om het publiek te entertainen tijdens deze exclusieve Bollywood musical. De cast geeft een verpletterende performance in de vorm van een theatervoorstelling. Diverse verhalenlijnen, liederen en dialogen uit de populairste films worden op een nieuwe en verrassende wijze samengesteld tot n theaterstuk. De sterrencast betrekt het publiek tijdens hun performances om zo iedereen mee te voeren in de magische wereld van Bollywood. De diverse vormen van entertainment zorgen ervoor dat het publiek de hele avond wordt verrast met verschillende theaterstukken gerelateerd aan Bollywood.

Prijsvraag: In welke stad vindt TEMPTATION RELOADED plaats?
A Amsterdam
B Rotterdam
C Utrecht

Meer Info
http://www.bollywoodonline.nl/bollyw...tion-relo.html

----------

